# Does skagen have any watch with sapphire crystal?



## sneak3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi!

I have 2 skagens which I just LOVE the thin and minimal design. However, the glass broke on both watches, within less than a 1 year.

That sort of thing never happened with my Tissots, which have sapphire crystal.

So I was wondering if I could buy a replacement glass for my skagen, but instead a sapphire crystal one. 

Or if that's not possible, I would like to purchase one that already has sapphire from skagen.

So far that's the only brand that makes thing and stylish watches! They just needed to be more resistant.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Unusual to have two watch crystals just suddenly break. The only time I've had a watch crystal break was when it was slammed into something. Like a soccer goal post. You could contact Skagen in Nevada for replacement parts. I've dealt with them and they are very helpful. I've seen titanium cased Skagen watches with sapphire crystals so you might ask them for a list of current models with that feature.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just da a google search for Skagen + sapphire and you will find some ladies and mens watches with sapphire crystal. Simple.


----------



## sneak3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well guys the only one I found was the Skagen Men's 808X.

I will contact skagen to see in they can replace the broken glass for a sapphire in my titanium mesh model. I hope they do cause that 808X doesn't look that great.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

You should probably think carefully about upgrading the crystals on your Skagen watches (if even possible economically) I'm not sure how your crystals broke, but if they are anything like my Titanium Skagen, they don't have much in the way of bezels to begin with, making them susceptible to cracking or shattering. This would be especially true with sapphire which is harder than mineral and more scratch resistant, but worse when it comes to shattering on impacts.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sneak3 said:


> Well guys the only one I found was the Skagen Men's 808X.


?????
Only from a quick search, there are more
Skagen Slimline Mesh Titanium Mens Watch 233LTMB
Skagen Black Dial Stainless Steel Black Leather Mens Watch 984LSLBB
Skagen Black Dial Mens Watch 989XLSLB


----------



## sneak3 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aleric said:


> You should probably think carefully about upgrading the crystals on your Skagen watches (if even possible economically) I'm not sure how your crystals broke, but if they are anything like my Titanium Skagen, they don't have much in the way of bezels to begin with, making them susceptible to cracking or shattering. This would be especially true with sapphire which is harder than mineral and more scratch resistant, but worse when it comes to shattering on impacts.


My skagen broke from impact. It wasnt even very hard. And it happen twice, the same model though.

I also have 3 tissots with sapphire crystal which have been through a lot more pressure and are perfectly fine.

I thought sapphire would be good as it is supposed to resist much more to impacts, right.

ps: stuffler, this one http://www.amazon.com/Skagen-233LTMB-Black-Titanium-Bracelet/dp/B0000C9ZBW is mineral


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

As far as "impacts" go, I think mineral would be better than sapphire. Sapphire being a harder material makes it more _brittle_ than mineral, but more "scratch" resistant. Two different properties involved here. So, based on what you've described re: what occurred with your Skagen watches, it is very likely that a sapphire crystal would have cracked as well.

I think the problem has more to do with the design of watch rather than the crystal material. Skagen cases are very low profile (thin) and have large dial openings with thin bezels. Looking at my Titanium Skagen, I can see just how delicate it is. Mine currently has a dead battery, so I'm a little worried about changing the battery and the pressure involved when I open the case.

My various "sapphire crystaled" watches, such as my Tissot, Rado, Citizen and others have cases built completely different so sapphire works for them apparently.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sneak3 said:


> ps: stuffler, this one Skagen Men's 233LTMB Black Titanium Mesh Bracelet Watch: Watches: Amazon.com is mineral


Ps: sneak3, another quote: Slim black titanium case with a black titanium mesh bracelet. Fixed titanium bezel. Black dial with silver-tone hands and stick hour markers. Quartz movement.* Scratch resistant sapphire crystal*. Solid case back. Case diameter: 34 mm. Case thickness: 6 mm. Jewelry clasp. Water resistant at 30 meters / 100 feet. Skagen Slimline Mesh Titanium Mens Watch 233LTMB.

But I am sure you will find a Skagen with sapphire crystal. Should not be that difficult.


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

I own a couple of skagen's as well their thin sleek look it is a fashion watch cannot stand the daily wear and tear one of mine the glass broke I think it is because it is made delicate the watch still works.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

You could check out Bering, they offer a similar style of watches with sapphire crystal.

Collection


----------

